# Strange bleeping noise



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Just driven over to Wales for the weekend. After about 2 hours driving, with the fridge running on battery, the fuse box behind the passenger seat (EuraMobile on a Fiat Ducato) started to bleep. It stopped when the ignition was turned off, started again when we started up again. After 24 hours parked up, the bleeping had stopped, but we would still like to know what it might be. Has anyone experienced anything like this?

We have a Schaudt Elektroblock EBL 4 - 200 fuse box
The Euramobil is 10 years old.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Well everybody - I wrote to Schaudt Elektroblock about our mystery bleep from the fuse box and they were very, very helpful indeed. They have identified the problem (electric step) and suggested solutions. They also sent data sheets to help us identify all the other bits of the Elektroblock. Super service.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

thanks for info


----------



## etomkins (Jun 25, 2021)

Helgamobil said:


> Well everybody - I wrote to Schaudt Elektroblock about our mystery bleep from the fuse box and they were very, very helpful indeed. They have identified the problem (electric step) and suggested solutions. They also sent data sheets to help us identify all the other bits of the Elektroblock. Super service.


Hi Helgamobil,

I have what sounds like the same problem with our Euromobile. Is there any chance you could share the data sheets and suggested solutions that you received from Schaudt Elektroblock?

Thanks
Earle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Earle, Welcome to facts, but the thread is about eleven years old, so maybe you should contact Schaudt Elektroblock yourself.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I dunno if this search helps you or not.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sch...57j33i160l3.5940j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Some of them open up actual data sheets which can be enlarged and read ok.


----------

